# 6 month baby fall



## rosalie2016 (Nov 25, 2016)

my 6 month baby fell from his 1 1/2 feet high swing and fell on the tile floor. He cried for a few seconds but then went back to normal. He hasnt had any unusual actions but should i be concerned and call the doctor at all? It has been an hour since but he doesnt have any redness or bumps either.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi.

I am a firm believer that " it is better to be safe than sorry", so checking with your doctor is not a bad idea even if it's nothing.


Does your swing have safety straps and harness?


----------



## rosalie2016 (Nov 25, 2016)

VsAngela said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am a firm believer that " it is better to be safe than sorry", so checking with your doctor is not a bad idea even if it's nothing.
> 
> Does your swing have safety straps and harness?


Alright ill keep that in mind to call in
Yes, it only has straps for the waist


----------



## Honey Lamb & I (Nov 22, 2016)

Never hurts to take him to the doctor just to check. My husband fell with our son in the garage around the same age. We immediately knew something was wrong. He had never cried longer than a few minutes and was in noticeable pain. There was no redness or swelling. The immediate x-ray showed nothing but we got another a few days later and it showed a complete break in his leg. Since your baby resumed to normal activity, he's probably fine, but always best to check with the doctor if your concerned.


----------

